# Desiree Nick @ shoot (x1)



## AMUN (30 Juli 2006)

Ich parke sie mal hier den sie ist ja wohl ein Oops :3drofl: 



​


----------



## Driver (3 Aug. 2006)

stimme dir voll & ganz zu! so kann mans auch sehen :3drofl:


----------



## Pivi (3 Aug. 2006)

Echt drall für ihr Alter


----------



## Buster (9 Aug. 2006)

Ich mag die Frau,weil Sie echt ist


----------



## Buddhist2306 (11 Aug. 2006)

dess pic is ganz gut aber es gibt bessere


----------



## trash-flash (13 Aug. 2006)

naja....wer drauf steht^^


----------



## heinzruediger (21 Aug. 2006)

ich find die nick schon fein !


----------



## Döldi1 (28 Aug. 2006)

wtf??? die is doch bei weitem nicht schön....


----------



## zimtstern (27 Feb. 2007)

Sicher gibt es schönere Frauen. Aber langweilig ist sie sicher nicht.


----------



## rudi wool (15 Mai 2007)

Sie meckert und schreit aber sie ist immer bereit
danke.


----------



## mark lutz (16 Mai 2007)

da kann ich nur zustimmen die frau ist wirklich ein oops


----------



## ike (21 Juni 2007)

*Echt?*

Nee, das ist nicht echt. Glaub ich nicht...


----------



## zimtstern (28 Juni 2007)

Ich halte sie für eine Bereicherung des Showbiz.


----------



## heinz meie (30 Juni 2007)

Hat schöne Brüste die Frau. Allerdings finde ich, sie sieht vom Gesicht her aus wie ne Transe!


----------



## helmut52 (3 Juli 2007)

tolles bild --- danke


----------



## blueline2040 (18 März 2008)

Nicht gerade einfach die Frau.


----------



## Rambo (31 Jan. 2010)

Danke für das schöne Bild!
:thumbup:


----------



## sixkiller666 (1 Feb. 2010)

danke für das pic von frau nick


----------



## Trampolin (13 Sep. 2010)

:thx: *für das nette Bild! *


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2010)

danke für die freche Schnauze


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Mai 2013)

Desiree hat ein wunderbaren Vorbau.


----------



## Stampler007 (1 Jan. 2014)

Danke für das Bild


----------



## Old Boy (4 Jan. 2014)

real kommt sie nicht so gut


----------



## vdsbulli (22 März 2014)

Toll, wenn sie ned so ne komische Aussrache hät .... lol


----------

